

How 9/11 Changed My IT Consulting Career | ZDNet  - carols10cents
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/how-911-changed-my-it-consulting-career/18415

======
carols10cents
Does this strike anyone else as a bit crass? There's no mention of "I'm so
glad I was sick that day; I could have died." He does mention he's happy to
have career...

And the part where he says "But if I could erase everything that happened to
my world and to my industry on that sunny September morning and go back to my
old life, just as the way it was, I’d do it in a heartbeat." Well, don't a lot
of people, especially those who lost loved ones? He's complaining about the
loss of his more extravagant lifestyle, really??

I wish he'd have left out the personal bemoaning of the loss of all his
consulting gigs that made him lots of money and delved deeper into why larger
companies became dominant in the financial IT sector rather than independent
consultants after 9/11.

